
TweetNaCl: how cr.yp.to’s developers got carried away by the carry bit - edwintorok
http://blog.skylable.com/2014/05/tweetnacl-carrybit-bug/
======
sebm
Funny how small is the world, I reported them the same bug on February 13th,
you might have been first though :)

~~~
edwintorok
FWIW I reported mine on 2014-04-22. Was yours about the sizeof(u32) issue, or
the carry bit?

~~~
sebm
It was only the carry bit [1] and the _saved space_ mention from the
ChangeLog.

[1]
[http://seb.dbzteam.org/blog/2014/04/28/tweetnacl_arithmetic_...](http://seb.dbzteam.org/blog/2014/04/28/tweetnacl_arithmetic_bug.html)

~~~
edwintorok
Looks like TweetNaCl could use a bugtracker or a mailing list :)

------
tptacek
cr.yp.to is Daniel Bernstein. Was TweetNaCl written by Bernstein? I thought
not.

 _5 minutes later:_

Yeah, I should have read this more carefully before jumping in to comment.
Sorry. Previous comment preserved as a monument to my dumbness.

 _5 seconds later:_

Dammit, Edwin caught me, too. :)

~~~
edwintorok
The paper on TweetNaCl lists him as an author, and its a subdomain of
cr.yp.to:
[http://tweetnacl.cr.yp.to/papers.html](http://tweetnacl.cr.yp.to/papers.html)
[http://cr.yp.to/papers.html#tweetnacl](http://cr.yp.to/papers.html#tweetnacl)

The bugreport was actually acknowledged by Peter Schwabe.

Did djb actually write every line of TweetNaCl? Probably not.

~~~
tptacek
I actually didn't know he wrote any line of it; I feel like I remember him
writing about the person who actually wrote it. But I think I'm wrong about
that too. It's a neat post you wrote.

